# Field technician



## Rodomantade (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an interview for a "field technician" with Cable One this week. I saw the ad in the paper. They pay/benefits are comparable to my current job. Is setting up cable internet and modems/routers a good place to start to gain experience?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It depends what kind of experience you are looking for. In terms of IT support, setting up cable internet and modems for company clients (particularly if it's residential), it would probably be a "no". Field Technicians, depending of course on the specific job and the employer, tend to be fairly limited to hardware installations and the occasional repair (of hardware, specifically cable-related). When it comes to actual technical support beyond the call, it is limited.


----------

